# Bows 28/ Crossbows 41



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Cabela's Archery catalog came in the mail. As I was looking through it I was struck by how many crossbows were being sold. So I had to count the hunting legal equipment up. 
Compound bows - 17
Traditional bows - 11
(total bows - 28 )
Crossbows - 41

Wow things have and are changing.

When the question of crossbows during archery season comes up, where do you think the manufacturers and retailers are going to put their lobbying money? Based on what's selling I have a hunch.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Historically crossbows been around for a long time. One could easily argue the primitive existence of them. Been around since the 4th century. Welcome to the ebb and flow of hunting styles and technologies. Add $$ to the mix and things get interesting.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I noticed the same thing. A few pages for true archery stuff and many pages dedicated to cross bows. Sad to see.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Have hunted with a crossbow for over 30 years due to shoulder injuries that left me unable to draw my bow. Even with a crossbow one has to know it's limits. I have wished on many occasions that I had my old compound bow as I had to pass up on some very nice Bucks. Good crossbows are not cheap and add enjoyment to hunting for a lot of handicapped folks who still love the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There were 2 in the bargain cave last Friday.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

I would hunt with a crossbow any day of the week. whatever weapon I have in my hands is simply a means to an end. The weapon is irregardless to the hunt, I like the time frame of the rifle hunts much more then that of the archery hunt. I have no desire to be out chasing deer in august. I hunt archery now only because my job prevents me from rifle hunting. If I had a choice I would probably never even own a bow.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the world of the traditional muzzle-loader hunter. just like in modern muzzle-loaders, crossbows are easier to make a kill with. Surf n' turf said it. When the object is to make a kill, the spirit of the hunt matters not. Whatever is easier to make the kill.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sbs20ga said:


> Welcome to the world of the traditional muzzle-loader hunter. just like in modern muzzle-loaders, crossbows are easier to make a kill with. Surf n' turf said it. When the object is to make a kill, the spirit of the hunt matters not. Whatever is easier to make the kill.


Oh come on now, that's not universally true.

It would be fun to hunt with all types of different weapons. If I lived back east where I could bag half a dozen deer I'd do it with all kinds of different weapons, just for the novelty of it. To make a blanket statement that people only want to use a xbow to "make an easy kill" is disingenuous.

Oh, and LOL @ the thought of the modern "primitive" "traditional" muzzleloader. There just isn't a difference anymore other than the direction the hammer moves, they are both so evolved beyond true guns of the era its laughable.

-DallanC


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not getting into this again DallanC. I have nothing against anyone using any legal weapon to hunt with. The thing is, there is a season for that, It's called the General season. used to be the "any legal weapon" something like that . Use in-lines, and crossbows, pistols, and shotguns to your little hearts content during the any weapon season....... When the in-line black powder guns became popular lot's of people saw that as a chance to shoot a deer during a special season with a much easier rifle. lots of people took up the idea, and now we have an overcrowded 5 day season. When everyone sees you can hunt archery with a 100 yd. bow you don't have to draw-hold and shoot. (maybe soon with a scope) Those with the end justifies the means mentality will take advantage, and the archery hunt will be just what the muzzle loader hunt is now. No more than an extension of the general hunt. Why don't we just have Sept. to end of December "Deer hunt". Hunt what ever weapon you want any time in those 4 months. just kill a deer. Just get fat under the fingernails who cares how much we have to blur the lines of ethics and "spirit" of the hunt. The end is more important that the means.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

Also, I already know that pre-measured powder pellets and loose powder that needs to be measured each shot is exactly the same. Wood stocks that are susceptible to changes due to moisture are just like synthetics that are impervious. Caps that may fall off are exactly like enclosed shotgun primers. external hammers absolutely mimic the reliability and speed of enclosed firing pins. and a scope sight that allows a single plain sight is exactly like open sights that require lining up three different objects. so since I already know all that you don't need to tell me that my gun is different than Lewis & Clark's.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Sbs, you missed my point. I said the the weapon in my hand is irregardless to the hunt....not the kill. However at the end of the day I don't go hunting to go for a walk, the end goal in hunting is always to make a kill otherwise it would be called hiking.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey I vote for making a "primitive" weapon a rock and stick, nothing more. See this is fun ain't it. /**|**\\


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sbs20ga said:


> I already know all that you don't need to tell me that my gun is different than Lewis & Clark's.


... you do know they used an AIR rifle right?






Hey how about an air rifle only big game hunting season!

-DallanC


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

yep Dallan I did. In fact, I've wondered why that didn't catch on... was it the time required to pump it up, or just the fact that gun powder weapons were just too ingrained ? from what I've read, it seems like a heck of a gun.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

DallanC said:


> It would be fun to hunt with all types of different weapons. If I lived back east where I could bag half a dozen deer I'd do it with all kinds of different weapons, just for the novelty of it.


I did this exact thing last year in TN.
Took one with crossbow.
One with compound.
One with rifle.
One with muzzleloader.

Each has it advantages/disadvantages, but I just wanted to prove to myself that I could do it.
Now, back to just compound and MZ...


----------

